# Red tide, slime and grass in Navarre surf



## Reel Thang (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any theories why this stuff is worse in Navarre than other places?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Couldn't tell ya. I used to think I just wasn't living right. lol! It gets worse around the mouth of the Mississippi I've heard, red tide being the topic.?

Chris


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

No pass to flush it out.


----------



## Reel Thang (Aug 10, 2009)

I was thinking just the opposite, no pass to keep it washed out and away from the Gulf side. Like it washes out of the bay and then settles back down stream. Navarre is as far from a pass as I've ever fished.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

A pass in Navarre I think would definitely help with water movement. Imagine how nice it could make the inshore water from Pensacola to Destin! Even places like Quietwater beach would benefit from better water quality. Too bad there are too many old hat obstacles in the Navarre area to ever allow it to happen.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/15/2010)*No pass to flush it out.




Not sure if you were trying to be funny or not but I lol'd.


----------

